# a beautiful piece of work



## havasu (Jan 16, 2017)

I have a friend who's wife has Alzheimer's, but that doesn't stop us from inviting them out to dinner alot. We understand her problems trying to communicate, but we all just go along with the conversation as if we understood her. 

Her husband, going on 87 years old, is a great woodworker, and asked me to come over last week and pick up this surprise, as a way to say thanks for being there for him and his wife. 

He does all the designing in his head, and picked up the material for the gliding portion. I wish I could say I made this, but need to give the credit to who it belongs to. Thank you Jack and Betty!


----------



## nealtw (Jan 16, 2017)

Jack does fine work, and everyone needs a front porch glider.:trophy:


----------

